# Where you guys fishing this weekend?



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Might take the noe over to cocoa beach and fish thousand island area this Friday, any one been around there lately? Or possibly the nmz.. Just trying to get away from the alge in Titusville and fish some new waters.. Finding snook would be Awsome!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I am trying to make it to 1000 Islands Friday or Saturday evening. If you get down there make sure you hit the docks to the south of ramp road. Reports have been good for that area. With live shrimp or gulp.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well we went out Friday and started just south of 520. Got some fat trout until the sun came up then we made a move to the north and tried a flat I used to fish out back of my aunts house. Turned out to be barren waste land.. It was strange, this flat used to be covered in grass about 8 years ago, now it's nothing but sand.. So we made another move to an area my uncle always talked about for big reds and stumbled across a school of trout sitting on the flat, pulled one out of there. Made another move, by this time it's about 11 am. And found a very nice flat with tarpon rolling all over the place! Small ones maybe 7-8 pounds, jumped a couple on fly, saw a nice snook sitting under a log but couldn't get a bite, and we also saw about 50 sheeps up and down the bank.. There was no breeze till about 2 pm so when the wind picked up we decided to call it a day. We will probably be going back this weekend and starting where we ended Friday, not a bad day for an area I've never fished!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Went out of the Port last Sunday with 3' rollers. Jumped 2 Tarpon and caught enough Bonita that my arms were shot. Back home at 11am.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure I want to venture out there in the noe lol but I'll be back your way this weekend


----------

